# my setup 2009



## dead end (Jul 1, 2009)

this week i set up my yard.
all my stuff isnt out yet.
but the rest of it will go up the 30th or 31st

hope you like it?


----------



## dead end (Jul 1, 2009)

a few more pic.s


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great! nice touch with the cat.


----------



## SapphyreMoon (Oct 8, 2009)

Your coffin is awesome! I'm looking forward to seeing it finished.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great joib!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks fun! Got any night pics?


----------



## dead end (Jul 1, 2009)

not yet but will have soon i hope


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

looking good!! nice coffin!


----------

